# C6 install



## smooth72 (Mar 23, 2006)

I have obtain so much information from this site, I felt obligated to post my install. After stripping out the interior I laid down 144 sq feet Damplifier Pro, 5 Sheets of Luxury Linear, 1 sheet overkill and 2 speaker pads. In the door it had a large opening that I placed flexi glass over and sound proof both sides.The doors have deading on both inside, outside and the back of the door panels. I applied Damplifier on the back of all the A and B pillars. I am using 1/0 down to 4 gauge positive. 4 gauge negative wire. I am using 12 gauge speaker wire and 8 gauge sub speaker wire. I custom built my sub and amp box, that it and allot of the plastic car parts are off to the painters to match the exterior of the car. I know allot of people don’t like rear fill but when the top of the car is off it helps and it also balanced out the look . I molded in the double din adapter. I am using Alpine head unit IVA-w505 with the imprint kit, license tag back up camera, JL ZR650 CSI front speakers, JL C5 650x rear fill, JL 10w7 Sub, amps JL 450/4 v2 and 500/1 v2. Again thanks to all that I have gained knowledge from.


----------



## cheesehead (Mar 20, 2007)

Very Nice! 

I like the looks of the rear speaker/sub box!


----------



## muro_ami (Feb 14, 2007)

Loving it! great job


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

Awesome install!!  Tell us about the IMPRINT calibration. Give us your review about it. Did you tune it manually as well? How does compare using both?

Keep those pics coming. Hopefully one day when I retire & will cash my defer comp I get my dream VETTE


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

nice 250r


----------



## Paul1217 (Aug 12, 2007)

are the sub and the speakers sharing air space or is there a dividing wall in there?


----------



## smooth72 (Mar 23, 2006)

Paul1217 said:


> are the sub and the speakers sharing air space or is there a dividing wall in there?


It has a dividing wall with 6 layers of fiberglass. With the w7 I did not want any flex.The box is heavy but the weight is over the rear wheels, maybe I will get better traction.


----------



## spudracer326 (Jun 8, 2006)

looks good!!


----------



## smooth72 (Mar 23, 2006)

veloze said:


> Awesome install!!  Tell us about the IMPRINT calibration. Give us your review about it. Did you tune it manually as well? How does compare using both?
> 
> Keep those pics coming. Hopefully one day when I retire & will cash my defer comp I get my dream VETTE


Not done yet, I will let you know.


----------



## smooth72 (Mar 23, 2006)

8675309 said:


> nice 250r


Not to get off subject, but here is a pic of it ready to get sand blasted. 
I am approaching the 50 mark, not as fast as I use to be. As my wife says, I will never go through mid life crisis because I will never be mature enough


----------



## ztc (Apr 6, 2008)

wow what do you do for a living if you dont mind me asking.
i like that craftmanship and the 4 wheeler


----------



## smooth72 (Mar 23, 2006)

ztc said:


> wow what do you do for a living if you dont mind me asking.
> i like that craftmanship and the 4 wheeler


I produce videos for a living. I have been call compulsive about my projects. I am really into details and try to give a look that is balance. It is hard to explain, in the custom car side it is simply called the look. I am really into do it yourself. I have owned a 250r for 19 years this is just the latest version. It has a 310 kit, runs on 110 octain and has no problem with Raptures and 450rs now hoped up Banshee still walk away.

I hope to pick up the sub box and interior pieces tonight from the painter.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Nice looking work!


----------



## smooth72 (Mar 23, 2006)

Took a quick pic of it painted. I have been out of town hope to work on the install this weekend and get better pics.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

looks great!  i tossed aorund a similar idea for the C6 i did, before ending up wtih a full floor design  great work!


----------



## smooth72 (Mar 23, 2006)

I took it to primer and then took it to my neighbor's body shop that does high end cars and had him paint it plus allot of my plastic trim to match. It took a day and half to wet sand and polish it plus another day to prep, from my point and paint it. I only paid for labor and supplies and it still wasn't cheap. I just wish the factory paint looked this good. He's shop does great work and that is what you pay for. If you want a great paint job give Precision Auto, Body a call in OKC 
The color is corvette Velocity Yellow.


----------



## 6APPEAL (Apr 5, 2007)

smooth72 said:


> The box is heavy but the weight is over the rear wheels, maybe I will get better traction.


Keep wishing! Nice work. Love them yellow Vetts!


----------



## 2kx2 (May 10, 2008)

Looks good, keep the updates coming.


----------



## LiquidClen (Dec 27, 2005)

Wow! Awesome work!


----------



## smooth72 (Mar 23, 2006)

It is in, but not complete. I can not believe how long it has taken.


----------



## dany2k3m (Jun 4, 2008)

Wow, very nice installation. Keep us update with the finish project. Love the yellow/black combo


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

i like yer attention to detail. (read yellow zip ties) 

overall, nice install!!!


----------



## filtor1 (Apr 24, 2008)

Incredible work! Did you happen to weigh everything before it went in? Just curious about the weight differentail.


----------



## smooth72 (Mar 23, 2006)

filtor1 said:


> Incredible work! Did you happen to weigh everything before it went in? Just curious about the weight differentail.


Not sure I would guess with amps, w7 and speakers easily over 100lb. I tried to keep the weight over the wheels.


----------



## smooth72 (Mar 23, 2006)

Still needs some fine tuning and bugs worked out but here it is. What do you think?


----------



## machinehead (Nov 6, 2005)

nice work


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

Fantastic install. As someone said before; amazing attention to detail. Though, I have to say, I would rather see those RCA's out on their own instead of bundled with the power wires


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

Great install effort. Enjoy it for as long as you can. I have to agree with pairing the RCA so close to power and ground. Never the less, NICELY done. I also agree with you about learning a lot from this site.


----------



## chadillac3 (Feb 3, 2006)

ItalynStylion said:


> Fantastic install. As someone said before; amazing attention to detail. Though, I have to say, I would rather see those RCA's out on their own instead of bundled with the power wires


If he doesn't have noise, then it's not a problem.


----------



## smooth72 (Mar 23, 2006)

ItalynStylion said:


> Fantastic install. As someone said before; amazing attention to detail. Though, I have to say, I would rather see those RCA's out on their own instead of bundled with the power wires


The only place that they are together is across the back in the box, no choice.
Audio comes up one side of the car and power up the other. The rca's are heavily insulated. No noise. I have been in the video business for 27 years and we have the a bigger problem with AC. The improvements in cable insulation has made it allot more forgiving.


----------



## kiko (Feb 1, 2008)

pretty nice install bro ! and what a car ! one of my all time favorites...


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

Holy crap man, it looks like you could put a 12" midbass in them doors... 

Excellent install BTW.. I love how it's basically one piece..


----------



## smooth72 (Mar 23, 2006)

Some pics with roof in the back.I design the curve of the speaker box to match the front curve of roof. After having Alpine w505 with imprint for a while I love it. I connected the bass knob to the JL 500 amp and it allows me to adjust the base up and down depending on what type of music I am listening to.
























The car straight home from the dealership on jack stands ready to start modifying.


----------



## slev (Aug 14, 2008)

Nice fit.


----------



## pilyin (Aug 11, 2008)

sweet car, sweet install.


----------



## arrivalanche (Jun 27, 2008)

front looks great, but the back looked like you gave up.


----------



## 1000aire (Jun 18, 2008)

NICE! Being a fellow C6 owner I can appreciate this a lot. I've been watching here on the forum a while. Great build. I just started gathering equipment for my install, but it'll be no where near as extreme as yours.

Wish I could here it, but your a ways away.

Great car!


----------



## smooth72 (Mar 23, 2006)

1000aire said:


> NICE! Being a fellow C6 owner I can appreciate this a lot. I've been watching here on the forum a while. Great build. I just started gathering equipment for my install, but it'll be no where near as extreme as yours.
> 
> Wish I could here it, but your a ways away.
> 
> Great car!


Do you make it up to the corvette show at the Motor speedway in May, put on by the Lonestar group? I usually try to make it. I like the burn out contest on Fridays.


----------



## heycurt (May 3, 2009)

As a C6 owner with an interest in going up to a full sub / amp box from a stealth box, I really like this install. 1+ for a very nice install.

I hope to see you if you get to the DFW functions.


----------



## smooth72 (Mar 23, 2006)

I am planning to the DFW event, love the burn out contest on Friday. Lots of fun.


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

Those CCW's you have on there? Always loved what they had to offer in the wheel industry, wanted a set for my T/A but.. didn't get them. Car looks awesome!

x2 on the door, looks like you could fit just about any size midbass in this car with a little effort.


----------



## smooth72 (Mar 23, 2006)

Kenny_Cox said:


> Those CCW's you have on there? Always loved what they had to offer in the wheel industry, wanted a set for my T/A but.. didn't get them. Car looks awesome!
> 
> x2 on the door, looks like you could fit just about any size midbass in this car with a little effort.


Yes, they are ccw's I ordered them without the CCW logo on them, I plan on engraving the vette flags on them. Thanks for the complements, I took me a long time to make them.


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

cool man, I like the C6 more and more with each passing day. lol


----------



## Echo42987 (Dec 25, 2008)

Everything is great except the fact its an auto!


----------



## smooth72 (Mar 23, 2006)

Echo42987 said:


> Everything is great except the fact its an auto!


It is only a auto when you want it to be, 6 speed paddle shift, I can slam the gears when I want to and when I am in stop and go traffic pop into auto and drink my coke.


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice work! Awesome car. How does it sound, roof on, roof off?

The only reason to have an manual is if you do track/road racing.

I kind of agree with the amp rack seems lacking. I believe when you see the front of the box with nice curves and the black speakers blending well; the back/rack is too simple and doesn't match the soft curves of the front. Certainly not bad just not matching; and you don't even need to change anything. Just an idea, you could add a design using black paint to give some break up to the big yellow rectangle.


----------



## smooth72 (Mar 23, 2006)

schmiddr2 said:


> Nice work! Awesome car. How does it sound, roof on, roof off?
> 
> The only reason to have an manual is if you do track/road racing.
> 
> I kind of agree with the amp rack seems lacking. I believe when you see the front of the box with nice curves and the black speakers blending well; the back/rack is too simple and doesn't match the soft curves of the front. Certainly not bad just not matching; and you don't even need to change anything. Just an idea, you could add a design using black paint to give some break up to the big yellow rectangle.


With the top on it sounds pretty good, took 3rd place intre-level sound quality at a regional USACI events, with the top off you lose the sq but it gets loud enough you can have a blast, at least I do.
I have been working on a design to blend it in more also I plan on using Plexiglas and sandblasting the logo of JL Vette and alpine over the amps and lighting them in blue Led. As far as the track the test that has been done on a coarse track the auto wins. It is amazing to me that people are willing to except modern suspension, brakes etc, but not modern transmission. There has been allot of testing out there on auto versus standard. With that said I enjoy mine daily and for me it's the best of both worlds.


----------



## fatboyracing (Oct 8, 2008)

hot car


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

First off...great looking car and a very nice install. Good layout and good attention to detail. I just read through the entire thread for the first time. You have to love how people will criticize one part or another_....."that looks great but...."_ These comments usually come from the guys who never post pics of thier work. I compete in MECA sound Q competitions and have consistently had one of the top install scores for the last few years. I get the same comments from time to time. Just know this...you did an awesome job and should be proud of that install.


----------



## smooth72 (Mar 23, 2006)

Thanks for the complement. As far as the criticism I just ignore it and just see it as their opinion. I might even use some of the ideas. I am always amaze of the ones that rip you and never has done one them self, there will always be arm chair quarterbacks


----------



## Lancejoker (Aug 14, 2009)

Wow,that is a good looking install. Love the CCWs too. I have a set as well.


----------

